# Gravely Promaster 360 fuel issue



## Jake Brimberry (Jul 24, 2020)

Greetings, new to this forum so I apologize if this is not the right area for this question. I have a Gravely lawnmower with a Yanmar 3TNE74 engine. The thing runs like a champ when everything is workin correctly. Unfortunately it is gettin some age to it and things seem to be breaking down. Mowed with it last week with no issues, parked it and went to start it up the other day and cranks and cranks but will not fire up. Acts like it isn't gettin fuel. I replaced the fuel lifter but still wont run.
I loosened the bleeder bolt and crank it but no fuel comes out. Just curious on just how much fuel should i see? I also loosened the injector lines one at a time and cranked it but get no fuel from there either. I'm ready to junk this thing. I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there any portion of the fuel line that may be rubber? If so, there could be a colapsed section in the fuel hose. Or you have a bug or dirt plugging the fuel outlet on the tank.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The parts diagrams I looked at show a small in line filter and another filter container with an element in it. I suppose you have checked both. Does this engine have a fuel pump or just gravity flow to the injection pump?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jake, welcome to the tractor forum.

Have you replaced the fuel filter?? You replaced the fuel lift pump? 

I would start at the outlet of the fuel tank. Crack open the connector enough to see that you have good fuel flow. Follow the fuel line to the next item and open connections to check fuel flow. This process will eventually take you to the injection pump. When you have good fuel flow to the injection pump, crack open the injection line connectors at the injectors and crank till you get fuel with no air bubbles, close the connections and she will start.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Jake Brimberry said:


> ... cranks and cranks but will not fire up. Acts like it isn't gettin fuel. I replaced the fuel lifter but still wont run.
> I loosened the bleeder bolt and crank it but no fuel comes out. Just curious on just how much fuel should i see? I also loosened the injector lines one at a time and cranked it but get no fuel from there either. I'm ready to junk this thing. I'd appreciate any help.


And how are the fuel filters sir? Please hop back, we can help.


----------

